# Off the Beaten Path in Europe including Barcelona, Monte Carlo, Rome, Munich, Prague, Berlin, and Amsterdam



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jeromericks said:


> Thanks Christos  and I actually looked at your Monte Carlo thread before I went on this trip to see what to expect  and the Monte Carlo pictures will be up here soon


Thank you for watching/visiting my thread jeromericks; i will wait your photos of Monte Carlo kay:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Thank you for watching/visiting my thread jeromericks; i will wait your photos of Monte Carlo kay:


O no thank you for having that thread


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona 
June 19, 2010*

























































































​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm always amazed by how good Barcelona looks 

keep posting!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Deanb said:


> I'm always amazed by how good Barcelona looks
> 
> keep posting!


Yeah Barcelona definitely is a fantastic city with its beaches, mountains, new and old architecture


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona to the Pyrenees Mountains
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

^ very nice.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

ashton said:


> ^ very nice.


Yeah the Pyrenees are beautiful


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains from Barcelona
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains 
June 19, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure this thread will top the "highest amount of pictures in one thread" list.

Thanks anyway. Really looking forward to the million Prague and Amsterdam photos.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nice


Thanks Jesús E. Salgado 



StoneRose said:


> I'm sure this thread will top the "highest amount of pictures in one thread" list.
> 
> Thanks anyway. Really looking forward to the million Prague and Amsterdam photos.


No there are some outrageous threads with millions of pictures, this thread won't even come close to those :lol: and there won't be that amount of pictures :lol:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Livorno
June 22, 2010*


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

the thread isnt funny anymore : /
even the pics are very nice, its too much


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Civitavecchia
June 23, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Civitavecchia to Rome
June 23, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rome
June 23, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rome
June 23, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rome
June 23, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rome
June 23, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rome
June 23, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Barcelona
June 27, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Pyrenees Mountains
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your work, presentation of those cities here is really good, very nice :cheers: its the best so far photo update about Munich too


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Love the Munich shots!  Though some of them seem double or even tripple shot?


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Tiaren said:


> Love the Munich shots!  Though some of them seem double or even tripple shot?



I just think he's uploading every single pic he took of his trip without sorting through them before.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Your work, presentation of those cities here is really good, very nice :cheers: its the best so far photo update about Munich too


Thanks christos and wow thats a great compliment to recieve 



Tiaren said:


> Love the Munich shots!  Though some of them seem double or even tripple shot?


Thanks Tiaren and yeah some are :lol:



StoneRose said:


> I just think he's uploading every single pic he took of his trip without sorting through them before.


Yeah that's what I am doing but none of my pictures are exactly the same


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich 
June 28, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh well, i love Europe, specially Italy, Spain and France and these photos are just breathtaking!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking forward for the Berlin pics!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Ricbit said:


> Oh well, i love Europe, specially Italy, Spain and France and these photos are just breathtaking!


I do too  and thanks 



schmidt said:


> Looking forward for the Berlin pics!


Ok I'll be putting them up soon


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

These pics from the river are nice.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

1+1=3 said:


> These pics from the river are nice.


Yeah its definitely a great tour


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

That's a LOT of Prague...XD
How many gigabyte pictures did you make?


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> That's a LOT of Prague...XD
> How many gigabyte pictures did you make?


Alot :lol:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from the city of Prague, jeromericks


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from the city of Prague, jeromericks


Yeah it's really easy to photograph such a beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, the city of Prague is absolutely great and very nice: its architecture for examble, those buildings... truly great


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed, the city of Prague is absolutely great and very nice: its architecture for examble, those buildings... truly great


Yeah I love the architecture of Prague it is so well preserved


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Prague
July 4, 2010*


----------

